# I want to try...



## mom23boys (Jan 30, 2002)

Orange Juice, apples & frozen yogurt.Have any of you had problems with them??(I am both IBS-C & D, but more C these days)Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Orange juice can cause D, apples are fine for me but have to be peeled, in fact I think they settle my stomach. I don't eat yoghurt as have dairy intolerance.Everyone's different tho'.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Everyone has different trigger foods...greasy french fries do nothing to me on the other hand sometimes baked chicken kills me. Have to take into effect that you should try food more than once because sometimes your stomach is set out to be sick that day and it is not the food you tried.


----------

